# Obama In 1998: "I Actually Believe In Redistribution"



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

At an October 19, 1998 conference at Loyola University, Barack Obama spoke against "propaganda" that said government doesn't work and the need to "pool resources and hence facilitate some redistribution because I actually believe in redistribution."


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I actually don't believe a word that comes out of that man's mouth


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Funny the media is not playing this audio. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

It doesn't matter what dirt you dig up on him; we've all seen how slanted the media is towards him and the democrats in general. They work to ensure that Romney gets the maximum amount of bad press and anything defaming our great leader will go unnoticed or under-reported. I mean, why isn't "Fast and Furious" headlined in every paper? An AG refusing to cooperate with a congressional inquiry while a president uses his executive privilege to cover up his crimes? A US Ambassador murdered abroad by a country the president promises billions to, and no one is held accountable? Is there any other way to explain this other than a deliberate attempt to displace blame and bury stories that make the supreme leader look bad?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

He's doing pretty well financially, when is it HIS turn to start "giving back"?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Hush said:


> He's doing pretty well financially, when is it HIS turn to start "giving back"?


He is giving back... You have to bend over to receive your share. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------

